# Much Needed.... (semi long read)



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Curtis, your only problem is that you don't post like this more often. Great job. Enjoyed reading it.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Congrats Curtis!!  You got a good kid there....


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

not meaningful to most? screw em'  that story IS what its all about. Great read. Looking forward to the next one...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Well done...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that.  Your words hit home with me and I almost shed a tear myself, seeing as I'm a father of young anglers as well. Post like this more often...your story is what it's all about! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll make an exception this time for length because you did it well. 

Good read. 

If that trout still eludes him in a month or so, bring him over to the left coast where they are a little more cooperative.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"I know, long winded. Seems like a lot for just a few fish. What can I say"


if you think this is long I guess you don't read many post from Deerfly......


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Great report, that is what it is all about. 

You may have stumbled upon the meaning of life...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I racking my brain for some smartA$$ comment, but that was a nice read.
Good job Curtis.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Great job Curtis!!! I did have to take a nap about halfway in, but I still finished reading it!!! ;D

Kidding aside....

Great report! This is the time a young man will always remember, fishing with pops!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

excellent Job Dad! Put your boy fishing and catch fish is like I really can't wait for my newborn daughter into fishing!!!!!!! I'm so excited about it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Now thats a report!My two sons are my all!Nice work


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go, Dad!!!!
Many, MANY more great days to you! [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

congrats dad


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice post.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

[smiley=boohoo.gif]............awesome, dad.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

brought a tear to my eye knowing Brandon put up wif yur gap toof a$$ all day. [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> brought a tear to my eye knowing Brandon put up wif yur gap toof a$$ all day.  [smiley=finger.gif]



man I miss you.


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

can we come over this weekend to fish with you cutis


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

no. thanks for asking tho.


----------

